# Gracie's 4th Birthday!



## JenM66

Where has the time gone?!!!!

Birth picture.....6 hours old!!!









Nine weeks old - ears both up for first time!









First birthday - professional portrait of course!!









Second birthday!









Kind of cranky on my 3rd birthday....









Serioulsy? I'm 4? I only feel like a puppy!









I can't believe my beautiful girl is 4 years old! What an amazing time it's been. How much I've learned from you, Gracie. LOVE YOU always baby girl!!


----------



## littledmc17

Beautiful!!


----------



## gsdlove212

A very very Happy Birthday! Gracie, 4 is still very very young! My birthday wish for you is to have many many many more birthdays!


----------



## Amaruq

Hmmmmm never realized she shared a birthday.
















Gracie. Hope you have a FANTASTIC day!


----------



## VectorSketcher

Awe, Gracie is just beautiful, and so happy looking! happy birthday girlie!!


----------



## Lynn_P

Happy Birthday Gracie!!! Have a GREAT day sweetness.


----------



## Ruthie

What a pretty girl! Happy Birthday Gracie!


----------



## allieg

Athena wanted you to have a cake for your birthday.Hope you enjoy.Love,Allie & Athena & Lexi


----------



## AngelJ

beautiful Gracie!!!


----------



## Vinnie

to Gracie! Time sure does fly.


----------



## GSDBESTK9




----------



## SunCzarina

Happy Birthday, Gracie!


----------



## HeidiW

Oh my my she is so beautiful! Happy BD!!


----------



## Karin

Happy birthday, Gracie! She just gets prettier every year!


----------



## jesmagmisty

Happy 4th pretty girl. From such a cute little puppy to a beautiful girl.
<span style='font-size: 20pt'>







</span>


----------



## Hellismd

from Tessa!

Wow, time does fly by and she looks wonderful.


----------



## LukesMom

Wishing a very Happy Birthday to a beautiful young lady.


----------



## JenM66

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes and comments on how great Gracie looks. We had a great day together! I was off for the federal holiday from school so we slept in, played outside for a bit. Went to our favorite store "Bag of Bones Barkery" and Gracie picked out a replacement of a toy she already has but no longer makes noise. She laid around the store for a bit being beautiful and getting pet. The owners dogs were "off" today so they weren't there so we had a nice, relaxing time rather than Gracie being snarky. After that we went for a long walk in the county park that is across from our new house. It was glorious. We just sat on a bench for a bit and took in the nice weather. Right now the Princess is lounging on our bed waiting for Daddy to get home from work to play with her!!


----------



## BJDimock

Mr. Frodo sends his birthday








Happy, Happy birthday!!!!!!!









love,
the Dimock Pack!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I already wished Gracie a happy birthday on FB but I'll wish her one over here too!

Happy Birthday you smart, beautiful dog!


----------



## JenM66

Birthdays sure are tiring.....









Thanks again everybody for the birthday wishes. Good night .....


----------



## kelso

beautiful!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy 4th, Miss Gracie, and many, many more!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL GIRL!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy belated birthday pretty Gracie!


----------



## Cathygirl

Happy 4th Birthday Gracie!! You are beautiful!!!!


----------



## JasperLoki

Gracie









Jen & Gracie, I am very sorry I missed Gracie's birthday. Gracie looks beautiful, happy and healthy, as always. 

Again


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Happy Bday!!!!!


----------



## lilysmom

Happy Birthday Gracie !!!!!


----------



## aubie

Awww crapola! I missed this! Happy late late b'day Mrs. Gracie!!!


----------



## Raziel

HAPPY BDAY!
She is beautiful!!


----------



## Catu

Happy, Happy birthday!!


----------



## DancingCavy

I hope you had an amazing Birthday, Gracie!


----------



## sleachy

Happy Belated Birthday Gracie!!!


----------

